# [Excel] Bestandsliste aufnehmen



## the incredible Leitman (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Chefs 

Ich würde gerne mittels Excel eine Art Bestandsliste erstellen,
der Benutzer kann in einer Tabelle eingeben, wieviele Produkte er um welchen Preis gekauft hat,
auf einer anderen Seite, wieviele Produkte er zu welchen Preis er verkauft hat eingeben
und auf noch einer Seite ergibt sich dann daraus der aktuelle Bestand des jeweiligen Produktes.

Aber da ich nicht soviel mit Excel zu tun habe, habe ich keine Plan, wie ich das realisieren kann :-( 
Gibt es in Excel so etwas wie eine Add Funktion oder dergleichen?

Bitte helft mit, hab absolut null Ahnung, wo ich beginnen soll...

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
mfG

der Leitman


----------



## DrivenHoliday (28. Juli 2006)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nciht ganz, aber wie wäre es ohne VB-Script:

Beispiel:


----------



## the incredible Leitman (28. Juli 2006)

> aber wie wäre es ohne VB-Script:


? 
VB-Script? noch nie verwendet 

Aber danke, genauso etwas wie aus dem Beispiel ist toll *gg*
Wusste ja nicht, dass das sooooo einfach geht... hab da total kompliiert gedacht,
aber so gehts, danke 

hm... das einzige was ich ev. noch braäuchte:
Das ist jetzt eine momentane Bestandsliste, kann ich sowas auch über einen längeren Zeitraum nutzen?
z.B. dass ich am 2.7.2006,  20 Äpfel kaufe,
am 4.7.2006 nochmal 20 
und am 9.7.2006 noch 10;

Kann ich das irgendwie machen, dass immer, wenn ich bei Kauf (oder auch Verkauf) eine neue Zeile anfüge das auch in den Bestand aufgenommen wird (natürlich zum bereits existierenden Artikel)?

Dankeschön, 
Leitman

PS: *lol* fetter Avatar


----------

